# Need help choosing equip for brand new theater room



## hitmanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to HTS and am in need of some help to choose some equipment for a brand new home theater.
I am building a new home (3 floors) and my dedicated home theater room is going to be 12.5' x 16.5' on the bottom floor (partially underground). 

I will be using this room mainly to watch blueray/DVD movies and HD media content (Apple TV, Netflix, etc).
I have about a $5500 budget for the following:

TV/Projector 
(not sure which to get but am looking for 70"+)

Receiver 
(looking for Airplay and DLNA features - friend has Denon AVR-3313CI and I think it sounds good. Also thinking of maybe using the storage room (7'x6.5') adjacent to the theater room to house the AV equipment, if necessary. I would also like to consider a receiver that has multi-zone capability. Just before entering the theater room there is a games room and it would be nice to have a couple of speakers in that room to listen to some tunes :heehee

Surround sound speakers
(Still debating 5.1 or 7.1 channel speakers - thinking 7.1 might be overkill for the room size)

I appreciate any feedback or insight you all can provide :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll just make some brand suggestions based on what I would look at for a new home theater;
TV - Panasonic, Samsung
Projector - ???
Receiver - Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha
Speakers - RBH Sound, PSB, Revel
Sub - SVSound, HSU, Velodyne
and probably 5.1 for that size room.
I'd also suggest you budget about 3k for the speakers, about 1k for the receiver and the rest for the video and cables.

Of course that's just me, there are a lot of ways you can go about this.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

With a room that size 5.1 is really all you need. If you opt to go that route a killer setup would be an Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SEC center, CMT-340 SE for fronts and a pair of CBM-170 SE's for surrounds. Add a Rythmik FV15HP subwoofer and you'll have a system that will easily do anything you need it to. All told, that would leave you about $3000 for everything else.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If the room is light controlled, I would opt for the projector / screen setup. Every time I watch a movie, I have a big ol grin on my face - it really is a neat experience.

I like the Ascends Jim mentioned - I would also take a look at PSB speakers. I had a chance to audition three different speakers from them and liked all three. You could do a set of Image T5 towers, B5 bookshelves, and a C5 center for roughly $1500. Add the XV15 sub from PSA for $800 for a solid 5.1 system.

Then, take a look at A4L for an AVR - Onkyo, Denon, Marantz, Pioneer, and Yamaha all make good units.

That should leave you somewhere between $2500 and $3000 for a projector. Sony, JVC, and Panasonic all have great units in that price range.


----------



## hitmanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the feedback ... much appreciated.
I'm wondering what your thoughts are on these Klipsch speakers, especially compared against the Ascend Acoustics mentioned above by the JMan:

Front speakers
Klipsch WF-35 Icon-W Series

CC speaker
Klipsch WC-24 Icon-W Series

Rear Surround speakers
Klipsch WS-24 Icon-W Series

12" sub
Klipsch Reference RW-12d 12" Powered Subwoofer 

I saw these recommended to someone in another thread and also see they are on sale at New Egg.
I'm wondering what you guys think


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not heard them but they look to be a pretty good deal. Looks like they are selling out fast as the surrounds, sub and cabernet floor standers are all listed as SOLD OUT. or maybe not, some pages show they are in stock. hmmm strange.


----------



## bmdtech (Dec 17, 2011)

As far as Speakers go look into the Pioneer Andrew Jones designed set. Very positive review of these speakers. As far as the subwoofer I would strongly suggest looking into HSU, PSA and SVS subs. The subs from these companies will outperform that Klipsch by a fair margin. SVS has 2 PB-1000 subs for 949$ with free shipping. Those look quite good, if your set on a 1 subwoofer solution all of these options offer some great subs for the money.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The klipschs are a phenomenal deal right now - an added bonus is that you likely will never need worry about an amplifier for them as they are very easy to drive.

Klipsch speakers are one of the few speakers I know of that really has no middle ground - people like them or dislike them. Check into the return policy to make sure you can return them if you find them not to your liking.


----------



## hitmanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

hi everyone,

As an update I've purchased the following:



This morning I was able to grab an Onkyo TX-NR818 receiver from an etailer for $599 !!

Only thing left is subwoofer(s)

I was looking at the RW-12D but read too many inconsistencies with the reviews.
I'm considering the ones recommended above but am wondering will one of these subs suffice for my room size (12.5' x 16.5') or should I be looking at two?

Appreciate any feedback as well as pointers on any good deals at the moment :clap:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

hitmanxxx said:


> Only thing left is subwoofer(s)
> 
> I was looking at the RW-12D but read too many inconsistencies with the reviews.
> I'm considering the ones recommended above but am wondering will one of these subs suffice for my room size (12.5' x 16.5') or should I be looking at two?


Which subwoofers were you considering? I only see the RW-12d listed, but based upon how you have that worded I assume there are other potential options?


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I would just get my setup. Kef center matches better than B&Ws own 600 series. 

Onkyo 818, Panasonic bdp220 bluray, APC power conditioner, Kef Q200C, B&W 685 mains, 686 rears, and SVS sub.and of coarse an Apple TV

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

How much is left of you budget?

For a DVD I always recommend Oppo.

Sub I have an SVS PC12-NSD in the same size room and it rocks the house.

If you're still looking for a projection or a TV I recommend Panasonics for both.

I have a GT Pannasonic Plasma and once its ISF calibrated its excelent. Some of the panasonic projectors have the ability to project a cinemascope size image (which is the cats imho) but it might be too wide for your room. Are you looking at 3D at all?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

hitmanxxx said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to HTS and am in need of some help to choose some equipment for a brand new home theater.
> I am building a new home (3 floors) and my dedicated home theater room is going to be 12.5' x 16.5' on the bottom floor (partially underground).
> ...


*Receivers*
Harman Kardon AVR-3700 and Pioneer Elite SC-68 both feature Airplay.


*HDTV*
For a decent 70" on a low budget ($5500 is low), Mitsubishi DLP or LaserVUE (Mmm.. Laser TV:nerd

*Speakers*
You already own Paradigm Monitor 11 


My Selection would be the LaserVue and Harman Kardon. The Pioneer is super nice being Air Studios Certified and high power, but also a budget killer, and its also a class D amp which some people say makes great bass but decent treble. The Harman-Kardon, AVR-3700 is an analog amp and provides a nice neutral sound. I know this pushes you about $500 out of budget, so If you would like to drop airplay and go with a nice Onkyo TX-NR717 (549, Newegg.com), we would remain with inbudget, including shipping.


----------



## hitmanxxx (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey all,

I scratched out the Klipsch speakers ....

I have the following now:

fronts: Paradigm Monitor 11 v6
center: Paradigm cc-390 v6 (being delivered next week) ... thx 8086 for his feedback on this!
rears: Paradigm Monitor Mini v6

AVR: Onkyo TX-NR818

Looking for a sub and projector now (but will wait till completion of the house for the projector ... will consider Panasonic when the time comes ) 

For subs I'm looking at the HSU VTF15H or SVS PB12-PLUS-OUTLET.
What do you all think of these? Or any other suggestions ... I'm open? :clap:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Andre said:


> How much is left of you budget?
> 
> For a DVD I always recommend Oppo.
> 
> ...


An Oppo will easily add $1,000 to 1,200 to his build; its a real budget buster. I'd suggest getting a latest generation PS3.



hitmanxxx said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I scratched out the Klipsch speakers ....
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'd spend the money on video now. Your paradigms can handle a respectable amount of bass on their own. A sub can come later, New or used. 


*DO NOT OPEN... DO NOT CLICK THIS BUTTON! >>>>>* 



My Opinion on Onkyo's modern stuff is, ignoring the fancy schmancy processing; the analog audio section is good but leaves room for improvement when compared to some of its competitors (Marantz, Yamaha, Harman-Kardon, and a few others). When you sell a box that has a $1,000 MSRP and retails online for $550-600, something inside that machine has to give in order to undercut your competitors. It seems nowadays consumers tend to look for as many "logos" (spotify, dolby, dts, ISF, audyssey, etc) on a box as they can spot. Each of those logos adds additional licensing expense to production as well as some additional silicon (dacs, dsps, PHY). 
Don't get me wrong here, I've been an Onkyo fan for ages and presently own two of them.


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

if u go the projector route i recommend the Epson 5020 over the Panny 8000. better blacks ,better shadow detail


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I know you want at least 70". But personally, I would go 65" Panasonic or LG plasma. You will hardly notice those "missing" five inches but you will notice the improvement in color and pixel response. Also you eliminate the costs of replacing and running high wattage bulbs.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

8086 said:


> An Oppo will easily add $1,000 to 1,200 to his build; its a real budget buster. I'd suggest getting a latest generation PS3.


The Oppo BDP-103 on their website is $499 which is comparible to a PS3. However, if gaming is something the original poster wants to encorporate the I do agree the PS3 is a better option.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the Paradigm speakers, i think they are an excellent choice.
while some think you cannever have to much sub, i do not subscribe to that theory.
For your room size the Klipsch RW12 at $300 is a very nice sub.
The other subs you have mentioned cost a lot more, better yes but lots more money.
The Outlaw LFM1 Plus is a very nice sub and it has been known to go on sale.
The Hsu VTF2 MK4 would also be a excellent sub for your space and it too has benn known to go on sale.


----------

